# Linux Mint - Apache NetBeans 14 - Installationsanleitung deutsch



## michael.sbs (5. Okt 2022)

Hallo 
   ich habe auf meinem Rechner Linux Mint Apache NetBeans IDE 11.2 installiert. Nun startet das Programm nicht mehr - ohne Fehlermeldung. 
Deswegen möchte ich Apache NetBeans IDE 14 installieren. 
Hat jemand eine deutsche Anleitung dazu?  Bei Windows 10 waren das nur 2 Klicks. Bei Linux scheinbar eine Wissenschaft.
Danke im voraus. 
Michael


----------



## Robert Zenz (5. Okt 2022)

Paket herunterladen und auspacken? Wie installierst du es denn? Ist auf dem System eine JDK installiert?


----------



## michael.sbs (6. Okt 2022)

Danke Robert für die schnelle Antwort. 
Wie man netbeans 15 hier installiert,  wollte ich hier in DEUTSCH erfahren. JDK sollte installiert sein, weil Netbeans 11 bis gestern noch lief.


----------



## Robert Zenz (6. Okt 2022)

Ja, zwei Wege: Erstens, Paket herunterladen, entpacken und starten. Zweitens, `sudo apt install netbeans`. Bei letzterem bekommst du natuerlich nur die Version welche gepackt wurde fuer deine Version.

Wenn NetBeans "einfach" nicht mehr startet waere es am besten es von einem Terminal aus zu starten damit man alle Fehlermeldungen bekommt.


----------



## michael.sbs (6. Okt 2022)

Danke Robert, es hat  funktioniert.
Gruß Michael


----------

